
MIT Disobedience Award - dev1n
https://www.media.mit.edu/disobedience/
======
dev1n
Found this in the comment section of here [1]. I humbly submit to the HN
community to nominate Aaron Swartz posthumously.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13839298](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13839298)

Edit: I understand that the requirements for the award are that the person
must be living but I feel they cannot ignore his nomination if a mass of
people are in favor of it.

